# Electric fence charger old one



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a picture. It's not a video.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> That's a picture. It's not a video.


I'm trying but utube is loading it


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> I'm trying


Do you have a YouTube account that you can upload the video to?

If not, there are other video hosting websites you can use, let me know if you need help.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Do you have a YouTube account that you can upload the video to?
> 
> If not, there are other video hosting websites you can use, let me know if you need help.


Yea I have a Utube account but it locks up will try tomorrow 
Thanks


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I tried to upload to utube from iPhone and Android no luck. Here is the zip file if anyone can get it uploaded. Oops can't upload zip too big will have to refilm it at regular speed and repost
Thanks cowboy


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> I tried to upload to utube from iPhone and Android no luck. Here is the zip file if anyone can get it uploaded.
> Thanks cowboy


 @just the cowboy Send it to:

[email protected]


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

They sort of sounding like an old clock


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Try this: https://imgur.com/jSuoqhD


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen one that if I remember right used a solenoid to push a bearing up a glass tube and it would roll back down hitting a switch to repeat.


----------



## eathenmartin0007 (May 1, 2019)

This is only slow motion picture. I doesn't get any slow motion video here.


----------

